# Update on Breakers Resort in Dennisport, MA



## dacar37

Does anyone have an update on the progress at the Breakers Resort  -  we have heard that construction is on hold.


----------



## Ritty

*Re: Update on Breakers Resort in Dennis*

I understand that the Breaker's Resort is also (like the Edgewater) experiencing financial and managerial difficulties. I read a comment here about them being behind schedule, but is anyone aware of any other issues that are occurring?


----------



## Rattler

*Breakers*

The only thing I've been able to find out is that they don't answer any of the phone numbers I have, nor return calls when I leave messages, and they don't answer emails either. VERY FRUSTRATING!!! I am an owner there. At least  think I am but can't tell from their actions.


----------



## Long Islander

*Letter from Innseason Resorts*

I just received a letter today (dated April 10, 2009) from InnSeason Resorts letting me know that Units 109, 110, 111, 112, 209, 210a, 210b, 211, 212 and 213 at the Breakers Oceanfront would not be ready this season, and giving me three options:
1) deposit a week with Interval
2) use the week in some other season
3) waive my fee

Did anyone else get this letter? Anyone know the details here


----------



## mary Beth

Regarding the Long Islanders ask about a letter.  We received 2 letters, one stating the Breakers Oceanfront (some units) would not be available this year because the town would not let them finish all some units they needed to do  all and theycould not afford it.  The did not even offer to put us up at another location like they did in past years.  But they did want to know if they could expect us to pay the maintenance fees.  Second letter was for maintenance fees which included interest charges, late fees and a suspension fee.  They expect all owners to be PATIENT!!! I don't think that is going to happen with the way they treat them.


----------



## szalan

mary Beth said:


> Regarding the Long Islanders ask about a letter.  We received 2 letters, one stating the Breakers Oceanfront (some units) would not be available this year because the town would not let them finish all some units they needed to do  all and theycould not afford it.  The did not even offer to put us up at another location like they did in past years.  But they did want to know if they could expect us to pay the maintenance fees.  Second letter was for maintenance fees which included interest charges, late fees and a suspension fee.  They expect all owners to be PATIENT!!! I don't think that is going to happen with the way they treat them.



i heard they were going bankrupt. do you know anything about this?


----------



## mash

I would love to know what's going on.  Our unit was ready last summer, but the pool was  not.  They assured us it would be ready, but now they aren't promising anything.  What about the homeowners association?  Are they doing anything?


----------



## Long Islander

I went searching on the Barnstable Town website and found out that our deed (or timeshare license) was never filed, even after 4 years. We spoke to the Attorney (Richard Reilly www.rreillylaw.com) that others listed on this site.  You may want to give him a call to find out your options.


----------



## jnaut30

*Breakers Dennisport, MA Update*

Long Islander, or anyone else.....

has anyone had any experience with Chris Moss of Timeshare Consulting regarding the Breakers resort and the issues in this thread? I also bought a unit in 2008 and have had similar issues as well. I was contacted by Chris who works with Attorney Richard Reilly.

Has anyone received any good news?


----------



## LuciTT

*Re Breakers*

I E-Mailed the law offices listed above and they haven't respondered I think you have to go thru Moss and I don't want to give him $495.00 to write letters then have to hire an attorney Has anyone went thru with moss? my daughter is going down in 2 weeks and going to developers office we had been there 3 times in April now he doesn't answer the phone. she will try to catch him and is taking paperwork to town hall ans see what thet are saying


----------



## jnaut30

LuciTT,

I did the paperwork thing with Moss. I have to now wait 30 days, which will be August sometime. I spoke to him today, Reilly is in process of shutting off they're ability to move funds for the soundings resort. which was a 6 month process, he expects the breakers to be shorter since it won't be a class action suit.


----------



## LuciTT

*re Breakers*

I heard from another person  who posts that Moss is a fraud let me know if you succeded


----------



## mash

*who is Chris Moss?*

I think Chris Moss was the sales Manager for the Breakers. Check your paper work, his name is probably on it.  Yes, his name is on my paperwork.  This must be a scam.  Go to the Breaker's homeowners site, and there is an article on scams.  www.breakersresorthoa.


----------



## Marla139

*Chris Moss Letter*

Hi,

This is the first time hearing any of this. My husband and I just received a letter about the "Timeshare Consulting Group"  working out of a PO Box in Barnstable. I called the Number and they are having 2 meetings one today in Woburn @ 1PM and Sunday @ 1PM at the Courtyard Marriott. 
He mentioned the $495.00 too.

Needless to say we are confused on what to do.


----------



## kenitalk2u

*Another confused owner*

My husband and I purchased a float week at the Breakers as well.  We have used and traded our week before.  Up until we started getting the mailing from Chris in notice from the Owners Association, we had no concerns.    We are very confused about all of this.  We went to the meeting today in Woburn and felt that it seemed fishy to pay this Chris Moss guy $495 for documents to send out and they were asking another $1,000 for a lawyer retainer fee.  I think it is clear that something is going on.  If anyone else is initiating a law suit or has more information about what is going on down there please let us know.  Not sure what to do but want to make sure I take the appropriate action regarding this.  I am not sure how this guy got our personal information either which was also a concern now that I think of it.  Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.  



Marla139 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first time hearing any of this. My husband and I just received a letter about the "Timeshare Consulting Group"  working out of a PO Box in Barnstable. I called the Number and they are having 2 meetings one today in Woburn @ 1PM and Sunday @ 1PM at the Courtyard Marriott.
> He mentioned the $495.00 too.
> 
> Needless to say we are confused on what to do.


----------



## kenitalk2u

I'd be very interested to know how this turns out for you.  Does it seem like this Moss guy is legit based on your experiewnces?



jnaut30 said:


> LuciTT,
> 
> I did the paperwork thing with Moss. I have to now wait 30 days, which will be August sometime. I spoke to him today, Reilly is in process of shutting off they're ability to move funds for the soundings resort. which was a 6 month process, he expects the breakers to be shorter since it won't be a class action suit.


----------



## kenitalk2u

here is the correct website for Breakers:  http://www.breakersresorthoa.org/




mash said:


> I think Chris Moss was the sales Manager for the Breakers. Check your paper work, his name is probably on it.  Yes, his name is on my paperwork.  This must be a scam.  Go to the Breaker's homeowners site, and there is an article on scams.  www.breakersresorthoa.


----------



## LuciTT

*Chris Moss*

He worked for the breakers and has all our info that was on the sale sheet Very confused have E-Mailed the lawer Reiley and have never gotten call back  anyone have better results


----------



## mike130

*update from Cape Cod Times*

This was in todays Cape Cod Times.
http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090804/NEWS/908040317


----------



## horton

*The Breakers Time Share*

My husband & I have 2 weeks at the Breakers in Dennisport.  We also received the letter from Moss and attempted to go to the Marriott - directions were to the wrong hotel.  That's okay, as we weren't about to hand over any money to Moss, but we were curious. We have been deceived from the beginning - we certainly do not own two weeks in a 1BR unit that we were initially shown - this email would be too long to get into that. We talked about recouping our money and moving on, but have to ask that if there are construction & contractors involved in the building of this place, who have liens against the owners of the Breakers, you can't recoup your money until these liens have been paid. So Moss can take your money and file your paperwork and represent you for a retainer, but he can't recoup any money if liens are involved - it's impossible.  Has anyone else heard anything about this issue?


----------



## MJoseph1984

*Very Much Confused*

Im not so sure i want to give this Moss guy any of my funds. I got the same letter and am a victim of the same issues with breakers. 

One question though. Is anyone financing their timeshare like myself? Have you stopped paying your monthly payment? Are we subject to collection with resort funding and therefore, having bad credit?


----------



## ouipss12

*Christopher moss is a scam*

Everyone should look athe the new website www.breakersresorthoa.org . I just spoke with Cindy Roth at the breakers resort. She is with Inn season management who took over the management over a year ago. Everything is moving along nicely there. New financing and the developer is under strict regulations and being watched closely because of what happened before. Christopher moss is a scam. Having a licensed timeshare just means it need to be renewed when time is up at no cost and that time is 2100. So we all have another 91 years. It can still be willed to children, rented, sold etc. Call Cindy at the breakers or check their website. 508-237-1624


----------



## ouipss12

MJoseph1984 said:


> Im not so sure i want to give this Moss guy any of my funds. I got the same letter and am a victim of the same issues with breakers.
> 
> One question though. Is anyone financing their timeshare like myself? Have you stopped paying your monthly payment? Are we subject to collection with resort funding and therefore, having bad credit?



Read my post. Don't give him the money. Check new website. www.breakersresorthoa.org


----------



## Rattler

*breakers oceanfront ownership*

see edited note below


----------



## Rattler

*Want OUT OF HERE*

After 4 years of ownership I have finally been able to stay in the building that I purchased a unit in. Not in the unit I purchased because that still IS NOT FINISHED!!! Here's my opinion.....

At check in they handed me one key to the unit. I asked for 2 and they said "Well we only have had one for some time and don't know what happened to the other set." After getting to the unit I called the office on my cell phone cause THE PHONES DON"T WORK YET!!  I informed them that something had to be done cause I needed another key and, also, I was concerned who might have access to my room with the missing keys. They then agreed to have another key made which they did but completly ignored my other concern.

The carpets were extremely dirty, the kitchen area(which is just a corner of the living room) consists of a sink, a microwave, and the cheapest smallest refrigerator I have ever seen.

There is no internet service but you can walk up the street to the Soundings and sit in their lobby if you like. That's nice carrying your laptop in the rain!! The TVs are small cheap things with poor reception, not the 42inchers that they showed us in the model unit, and one of the bedrooms had no TV. There are no washers, dryers, or ice machines in this building but you can walk down the street and around the corner to another of their "resorts". That's quite nice in the pouring rain!!!!!!!!!

The parking lot is so small that even when every one parks inside the lines you cannot fully open your door to get out.  That's real nice for elderly people!!!    The parking lot is so close to the building that you hear doors and trunks slamming  at all hours.

There is no balcony like we were shown pictures of when we purchased and there are no hot tubs like they promised.

I will be SO HAPPY if my lawyer gets my money back and gets me out of this place! It's been nothing but aggravating for 4 years.


----------



## LuciTT

*What a Mess*

Still have had no luck getting  the unit deeded in our name. I heard that their is so many liens on property that we may never get money back. I wouldn't let Moss take a penny of my money I think he's a scam. You can download Barnstable records of deeds site and see how few have been listed This is the worst thing I have ever done


----------



## ktbake

*I hear they're almost done!*

I called and spoke to a very nice woman at the Front Desk.  She told me that the units are almost completely done and look great.  I also hear that they have a new front desk with a computer with internet, along with the wireless internet is working as well.  They expect everything to be complete by the end of this month.  The pool is working and they have an ice machine in the Ocean Front building-they are trying to get one for the Ocean View building.  I can't wait to get to my unit this summer, it sounds like finally I will have a great summer vacation!


----------



## LuciTT

*re Breakers*

new management  Co Blue Green hope better than others


----------



## Beaglemom3

I am headed to the Breakers for a long weekend on an II Getaway. 

I'll report back on this thread and will submit a review.  Will take lots of pix.


B.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Just back from a wonderful stay at the Breakers.

Bluegreen has done a *fantastic* job in renovating the resort. 

The staff was great, the room was pristine and the view, amazing ! Love gazing at the Atlantic.

Lots going on next door at the Soundings. The construction foreman said that they are working hard to open by Memorial Day. It looks great.

I am starting to write my review of the Breakers and will submit soon.

Not sure of what the troubles were before with these resorts, but I think that Bluegreen is turning things around, big-time !

You won't be disappointed.

Note: I am not a Bluegreen member, but now I understand why so many are big fans of BG.


----------



## anastos

*Narbonne still not recording Deeds*

Despite his deal with Martha Coakley ( Mass. AG) to do this by Feb. 1, 2011. 

[Political comment deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Kola

Beaglemom3 said:


> Just back from a wonderful stay at the Breakers.
> 
> Lots going on next door at the Soundings. The construction foreman said that they are working hard to open by Memorial Day. It looks great.
> 
> I am starting to write my review of the Breakers and will submit soon.
> 
> .



Can you give us more details about Soundings ?

K.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Kola said:


> Can you give us more details about Soundings ?
> 
> K.




  I'm behind in writing my TUG reveiw as I've been getting my house & self ready for London/Normandy/Paris. Sorry ! I hope to get this out just as soon as I finish my first pre-packing !

  Here's what I can tell you now. 

  The rooms have been completely renovated and they are _*very nice*_. We had room 211. It is an up & downstairs with a great view of the ocean (over the parking lot, but still nice).  The kitchen was good. Full refrig, coffee maker, micro. No dishwasher, but we ate out mostly.

  All the rooms have been done over and if you go onto to their website, this is how they actually look.

The two direct ocean (and I mean direct) units are hard to get unless you're an owner or very blessed to get it.

  Was here on off-season and the place was quiet. Knowing the Cape, it'll be very congested in peak season.

  Restaurants very close by. Recommend for breakfast: The Egg & I several blocks away and Grumpy's  a 20 minute drive away in Dennis (6A).

For lunch and/or tea: Borsari's in Dennis (6A).  http://www.borsarigallerycapecod.com/VillageTeaRoom/tabid/82/Default.aspx

Dinner:  The Old Yarmouth Inn (6A). The Tavern is my favorite.  http://www.oldyarmouthinn.com/

  Bluegreen has done a bang up job. 

  The front desk is cordial, accommodating and helpful.

 WiFi is still being worked on and was spotty at the time.

I have a map of the rooms and could fax or scan it to you.  Please note that the resort is divided by a road; one half on the beach and the other half across the road.


----------

